# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Spatchcock Chicken

## andynap

Favorite way to do chicken in the oven- cooks perfectly every time



and the Trader Joe's half baked bread is an absolute winner

image.jpg

----------


## MIke R

I ll look for the bread...

----------


## andynap

It's close to a sourdough bread. I have to get more for Thursday.

----------


## JEK

Bread is a redundancy on Thanksgiving. IMO.

----------


## andynap

You are not Italian

----------


## JEK

No, but my grandson has a bit in him.

----------


## andynap

True that. My family would revolt if there was  no good crunchy bread for the first course and the turkey. Cornbread stuffing doesn't cut it.

----------


## MIke R

bread with dinner..always....

----------


## amyb

Pumpernickel, Italian, Russian black bread,  French breads, crispy crusts---Ok, I admit I  often prefer bread and some butter on it to cake and many
other desserts!

----------


## GayleR

Me too Amy...any good bread makes me very, very happy. Screw the stupid cupcakes!

I made my very first challah ever...no easy feat but deeply gratifying for a non-baker like me!challah.jpg

----------


## andynap

Good looking. I used to make that in the day. Phyllis braided it tho.

----------


## amyb

Good looking round challah, Gayle. I used to bake the long ones  every Friday. Started the process early in the morning wearing  my tennis togs-then off to the game, home to shower, pound the dough down,  let the dough  rise again  and get them in the oven. The house smelled absolutely wonderful!

----------


## MIke R

good looking bread Gayle....tomorrow we will  do a bunch of breads for the Thanksgiving dinner......cranberry nut...semolina garlic....and a sourdough..

gotta have the bread

----------


## marybeth

Beautiful looking bread Gayle!  I taught myself to bake bread when I was on sabbatical a few years back...more fun than working on my dissertation.  I relied on "The Bread Bible" by Beth Hensperger.  Lots of great hints and techniques.

Andy, I looked for that bread at our TJs and they don't carry it!   :Frown:   I'm going to request it next time I'm in.

----------


## andynap

Marybeth- show them this picture

----------


## marybeth

Will definitely do that, thanks.  We miss the great bread from Wegman's.  The supermarket bakeries in the 'Burgh don't compare.

----------


## BND

Just discovered the half-baked bread at TJs.  Wonderful!!  My expert pastry maker daughter-in-law is wild about it.  Really, really good stuff.  Cut off as much as you need and save the rest for another day.

----------


## Grey

Andy, how do you prepare the chicken?

----------


## andynap

Cut the back out starting on either side of the neck and down to both sides of the tail. Flip it over and press down on the breast to get it flat. Lay it in a pan and brush the whole  chicken with olive oil.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper. 
Preheat oven to 450 and cook for 30 minutes and check the breast for temp. The finished temp should be 155. Take out and tent with tinfoil for 10 minutes- the temp will rise to 165. Done.

the whole purpose of laying the chicken flat is to get the chicken to cook at the same time- white meat and dark meat.

----------


## JEK

This is the right way to do it.

*Garfunkel Chicken*Posted on 19 July 2011


What we mean is Simon and Garfunkel Chicken!
submitted by Bobby-Q
Ingredients:
1 whole young chicken, 3 to 4 pounds
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tbsp parsley
1 tbsp rubbed sage
1 tbsp rosemary
1 tsp ground thyme
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper

Remove the backbone from the chicken with either poultry shears or a sharp knife. Turn the chicken over and press down to flatten and break the cartilage in the breast. Rub the entire bird with the olive oil. Mix the herbs and spices together and sprinkle these over the entire bird.Set the EGG® up for direct cooking at 350°F. Cook the chicken skin side down for about 15 to 20 minutes until the skin is browned and crispy.Flip the chicken over to bone side down and cook for another 25 to 30 minutes until the internal temperature in the breast is 160°F.

----------


## katva

> Cut the back out starting on either side of the neck and down to both sides of the tail. Flip it over and press down on the breast to get it flat. Lay it in a pan and brush the whole  chicken with olive oil.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper. 
> Preheat oven to 450 and cook for 30 minutes and check the breast for temp. The finished temp should be 155. Take out and tent with tinfoil for 10 minutes- the temp will rise to 165. Done.
> 
> the whole purpose of laying the chicken flat is to get the chicken to cook at the same time- white meat and dark meat.



Thanks---- I was curious about how to do this chicken!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Here's a note from Washingtonian Magazine's food critic's recent chat about his spatchcocked turkey.  The glaze sounds wonderful:

"Since we talked so much in the weeks leading up to Thanksgiving, I just wanted to say thank you to the chatter who talked about spatchcocking the turkey. I did, and it was fantastic. Never going to do it any other way again. Bird cooked up in about 90 minutes, and was, as a good friend of mine likes to say, dee-lish. Moist white meat, moist dark meat, great skin. 
I swabbed the whole thing before roasting with bacon butter — block of Kerry Gold, half package of bacon, fresh tarragon, cracked black pepper, drizzle of pure maple syrup, all whipped up in the processor."

----------


## andynap

I guess I could sterilize my saw and take the back out but no bacon butter. I always start out with the turkey breast side down and flip it half way done. The juices baste the breast when it's down so that it cooks evenly all over.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> but no bacon butter.



two of my favorite things!

----------


## andynap

I intend to live forever. So far, so good. :)

----------


## JEK

Our son convinced Mom to try the Martha Stewart turkey roasting method a few years ago and she is a disciple. Brine. Roast breast up with cheesecloth basted with butter. Never been better.

----------


## andynap

To each his own.

----------


## JEK

She wasn't convinced after 40 years of Thanksgivings, but now it is declared the winner. <no response required>

----------


## andynap

Censored??  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH4FMP90DJ8

----------

